# NHS FUNDING FOR 40- ANYONE SUCCESSFUL APPLYING??



## LITTLEDUCK (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya 

I am having an awful day today as our second attempt at IVF has failed. I am totally destated and feel like I am going to be childless forever - I know I should keep my hopes up but it is so hard as you all know.

We just got our 2nd IVF before my 40th birthday. Luckily our PCT fund 3 attempts now but you have to be under 40 each cycle.

I was wondering if any of you have successfully appealed to their PCT for funding over 40. I know I should be grateful I got 2 goes as some of you guys didn't get that so apologies If I offend anyone

Any feed back would be great and may make me feel a bit more positive


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi I'm affraid I cant help with your question as I have paid for all my treatments.  I just wanted to say how sorry I am you got a BFN and to wish you well for your next attempt....    I'm sure someone will come on and be able to give you the information you need.....Take care


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

Hi 
it all depends on the individual PCTs i get 3 from them and have just had my first one and i am 40, as far as i know as long as you have already started tx before you are 40 then you should get them all

lf i was you i would write/phone and speak to the head of fertility in your hospital to get confirmation on their regulations


hope that helps
teresa xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Littleduck
Not sure from your post if you will get a third attempt through your nhs but if you have to self-fund a lot of us choose to go overseas as it is significantly cheaper to go overseas than have treatment here. Also, in some places you can get the drugs over there for a lot cheaper than here (e.g Italy and Greece). So financially you may be able to self-fund more attempts if you look overseas. There are some good clinics and if you go to the abroadies threads there are lots of different clinics and reviews.
Good luck hope you get some good news about the nhs funding your treatment.
F x


----------

